# SAVE THE DATES-CarveWright Conference 2013



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

SAVE THE DATES - CarveWright will be hosting our 3rd annual CarveWright Conference just south of Houston TX on June 13th - 15th.

More details available on our website and more conference details to be posted as the event gets nearer.

What:
The third annual CarveWright Conference will feature speakers and presentations selected particularly for their innovative and expert use of the CarveWright System. You will learn not only how to better use your system, but how to expand the possibilities of what you even knew your CarveWright could do.

This conference is for every CarveWright owner, regardless of skill or experience. Whether you are a Beginner or Advanced user, you will learn techniques you can immediately put into practice in your CarveWright hobby or business projects. This year’s Conference features exciting new additions to the class schedule that will inform and inspire! The new Industrial Revolution is beginning, and it begins with you!


When:
JUNE 13th – 15th
The conference will begin Thursday, June 13th around 8:30 AM and conclude Saturday June 15th around 5 PM .

Registration includes 3 full days of workshops, featured guest speakers, Welcome Night Banquet, goodie bag, lunch, breaks, and invitation to nightly social events. Discounted hotel rates available at the South Shore Harbor Resort & Conference Center include breakfast.


----------



## Westman (Mar 9, 2012)

This post could be deleted.


----------

